
Number go down – Corona-chan loves Bitcoin - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/03/13/number-go-down-corona-chan-loves-bitcoin/
======
Cyberdog
Even though I like cryptocurrency, I greatly enjoyed the "Attack of the 50
Foot Blockchain" book by this author, which covers some of the greatest
failures in the history of cryptocurrency - hacks, scams, bugs, and the like.
I recommend all cypto fans give it a read - the acerbic tone might make you
mad, but hopefully the knowledge and history helps you keep things in
perspective.

~~~
davidgerard
cheers! I was actually surprised how many bitcoiners liked it - because it was
reality-based, and had 400 footnotes ...

